# Garage floor



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

I have a customer who wants his garage floor coated with something. The house is about 35 years old and the concrete was treated with sealer when new but nothing since. I know you're not supposed to use epoxy if there is any previous coating, but how about a concrete stain or masonry paint? Thanks for any ideas on this.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

If you grind it you can put whatever industrial coating you like on it. Depends on what the client expectations are.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Tread plex. Easiest out you can stand by IMO. Use it often.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

What straight said.


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

Oden said:


> Tread plex. Easiest out you can stand by IMO. Use it often.


Is that available in gallons or only 5's?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

harmonicarocks said:


> Is that available in gallons or only 5's?


They got it in gallons


----------



## Peasy (Aug 22, 2014)

Acid wash to open the pores of the concrete is critical, and to prevent hot tire pickup a two-part solvent based epoxy is what you should use to eliminate any possible future problems. It's expensive but well worth it and dries fast enough to be used over existing coatings.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Oden said:


> Tread plex. Easiest out you can stand by IMO. Use it often.


Great product, although not recommended for vehicle traffic, but what is?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Peasy said:


> Acid wash to open the pores of the concrete is critical, and to prevent hot tire pickup a two-part solvent based epoxy is what you should use to eliminate any possible future problems. It's expensive but well worth it and dries fast enough to be used over existing coatings.


No, no, no!! A pro does not acid wash, they grind. Too many chances for product failure from not rinsing enough.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

MikeCalifornia said:


> No, no, no!! A pro does not acid wash, they grind. Too many chances for product failure from not rinsing enough.



What good would an acid wash do on a previous coating anyway? Clean it up maybe.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

MikeCalifornia said:


> No, no, no!! A pro does not acid wash, they grind. Too many chances for product failure from not rinsing enough.


Although I agree with you, there are companies who specify acid washing concrete prior to applying products. Stardek out of Florida does.

I quit acid washing any jobs about two years ago. Diamond grinding is my method of choice.


----------



## pauloman (Dec 10, 2012)

lots of issues to consider - water based epoxy, 100% solids floor epoxies, chips, etc

see epoxyproducts.com/floorlinks.html for good coerage of these topics

paul oman
603 435 7199


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Harmonicarocks, I know it is an older thread and I am curious on the outcome. If it was a new issue and not months old I would of suggested building relationships and passing this one off to another contractor. Possibly in your network that had the tools to grind and refinish the sealed floor properly.


----------



## tjdrake (Mar 31, 2011)

*Diamond girding FTW!*



MikeCalifornia said:


> No, no, no!! A pro does not acid wash, they grind. Too many chances for product failure from not rinsing enough.


I couldn't agree more! If you plan to stand behind your product for the long term, it's critically to diamond grind! Usually all you need to do to get a little extra money and sell these deals, is build value with the client. Tell them the benefits of grinding over acid washing. More often than not, they will pay the extra cost! :blink:

Painters Jacksonville FL
Epoxy Flooring Jacksonville FL


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

We finally have our epoxy off and running!! Have 5 floors lined up as of today... hopefully the big trailer really helps


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

richmondpainting said:


> We finally have our epoxy off and running!! Have 5 floors lined up as of today... hopefully the big trailer really helps



What's your system these days? 100 solids or something else? I recall your job awhile back that you got in a mess with switching companies mid way through. Garages are a tough sell.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Andyman said:


> What's your system these days? 100 solids or something else? I recall your job awhile back that you got in a mess with switching companies mid way through. Garages are a tough sell.


We stuck with the company and learned what to expect from the products and it's fine....no sherwin on these floors though.....lol...


----------



## thomasj (Jul 30, 2015)

MikeCalifornia said:


> No, no, no!! A pro does not acid wash, they grind. Too many chances for product failure from not rinsing enough.


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pvtgloss (May 25, 2015)

I've done many, many large floors at the BMW plant. Very large. And they insist on Tile Clad. They are driving on it 24/7. The plant only stops for shut downs and even then guys like us go in and drive on it. I got a lot of respect for Tile Clad and have had zero callbacks. It's all about prep.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

I've used a boat load of Tile Clad in the past for floors as well. You are right, it's all about prep. We would always reduce the first coat with about 50% reducer and roll it on and let it soak into the floor good. Then all coats after that were applied at or near full strength. Done a western dance floor one time and I saw the floor about two years afterwards and it was still looking good. If it can handle the boot skootin' boogie then it'll hold up to just about anything in my book. Also, we would either grind or shot blast the floors for prep. Acid wash should only be used if that is the only last option.


----------



## thomasj (Jul 30, 2015)

pvtgloss said:


> I've done many, many large floors at the BMW plant. Very large. And they insist on Tile Clad. They are driving on it 24/7. The plant only stops for shut downs and even then guys like us go in and drive on it. I got a lot of respect for Tile Clad and have had zero callbacks. It's all about prep.


+1 on prep being super duper super important. Improper prep and the garage floor won't be worth anything


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

painter213 said:


> I've used a boat load of Tile Clad in the past for floors as well. You are right, it's all about prep. We would always reduce the first coat with about 50% reducer and roll it on and let it soak into the floor good. Then all coats after that were applied at or near full strength. Done a western dance floor one time and I saw the floor about two years afterwards and it was still looking good. If it can handle the boot skootin' boogie then it'll hold up to just about anything in my book. Also, we would either grind or shot blast the floors for prep. Acid wash should only be used if that is the only last option.


What do you use to reduce it?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

k 54


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> What do you use to reduce it?


#54 Reducer


----------

